# Sticky  Ask Questions of North Dakota Game and Fish



## Bob Kellam

Question about rules and regulations, get it directly from NDGF at 701.328.6300 or send email to info [email protected]

or Contact

North Dakota Game and Fish Department
100 N. Bismarck Expressway Bismarck, ND 58501-5095
E-mail: [email protected]

Director Terry Steinwand - 701-328-6305
Deputy Director Roger Rostvet - 701-328-6305

General Information: 701-328-6300

Fax: 701-328-6352
Licensing: 701-328-6335
Hunter Education: 701-328-6615

I am locking this because it is for information only

Thanks


----------

